# New Max HD NO MY VERIZON?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got my new Max HD today but I cannot log in to my Verizon. I keep getting error 1000. No log in screen appears. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I just got my new Max HD today but I cannot log in to my Verizon. I keep getting error 1000. No log in screen appears. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


try deleting and reinstalling from the market. or find in applications an clear defaults. maybe it will work


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

It works now. The only thing I did was log in on the computer. No idea if it is connected to app suddenly working.


----------

